
BBC don launch Pidgin service - zo1
https://www.bbc.com/pidgin/tori-41004878
======
trextrex
For people who were confused like me, this wired article -
[http://www.wired.co.uk/article/bbc-digital-pidgin-
language-s...](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/bbc-digital-pidgin-language-
service) \- explains the launch of BBC in the pidgin language. Very cool.

